

Blame genetics for bad driving, study finds - amichail
http://www.cnn.com/2009/TECH/science/10/29/bad.driver.gene/

======
wgj
This article seemed misinformative to me. The experiment involved a very
specific kind of driving, which could perhaps tell us something new about
BDNF. Instead, the writer made inappropriately generalized conclusions about
driving without any new information about BNDF.

